# تركيبة مزيل الصدأ من الملابس .. تركيبة تشيل الصدأ فى لحظة



## MOODY2100 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بصوا ياجماعة التركيبة دى متجربة وهى مادة واحدة بس لا تقولى اوكساليك اللى يعتبر مادة مساعدة ولا اوكسيد ايثيلين اللى هتقعد فترة تدور عليه ومش هتلاقيه ولا الكلام ده خالص المادة الفعالة فى مزيل الصدأ هى حمض الهيدروفلوريك او اتش اف ( h f ) الكيلو منها يتحط على عشرين كيلو ماء وبسوانا مجربها بجد ومفعولها اكيد .. انا جربتها على بقعة صدأ قديمة مش جديدة وماشاء الله البقعة اختفت بالتدريج فى لحظات والف مبروك عليك المزيل الجامد دهبس تحذير شديد المادة دى خطيرة جدا اوعى حد يلمسها او يشمها وهى خام ( اللهم انى بلغت اللهم فاشهد )واللى عاوز يسأل يتفضل وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## zezo62 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*حامض hf خطير جدا وبياكل العظم مين كيميائى يقول اغسل بيه حرام عليك معلومه خطره جدا دى مصيبه*



MOODY2100 قال:


> بصوا ياجماعة التركيبة دى متجربة وهى مادة واحدة بس لا تقولى اوكساليك اللى يعتبر مادة مساعدة ولا اوكسيد ايثيلين اللى هتقعد فترة تدور عليه ومش هتلاقيه ولا الكلام ده خالص المادة الفعالة فى مزيل الصدأ هى حمض الهيدروفلوريك او اتش اف ( h f ) الكيلو منها يتحط على عشرين كيلو ماء وبسوانا مجربها بجد ومفعولها اكيد .. انا جربتها على بقعة صدأ قديمة مش جديدة وماشاء الله البقعة اختفت بالتدريج فى لحظات والف مبروك عليك المزيل الجامد دهبس تحذير شديد المادة دى خطيرة جدا اوعى حد يلمسها او يشمها وهى خام ( اللهم انى بلغت اللهم فاشهد )واللى عاوز يسأل يتفضل وربنا يوفقنا جميعا



حامض الهيدروفلوريك حامض قوى جدا واخطر ما فيه انه بيمتص فى الجلد وياكل اللحم والعظم حرام عليكم الجهل ده اتقوا الله


----------



## MOODY2100 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

يااخ اتقى الله ده اسلوب تتكلم بيه ؟!
وبعدين انا حذرت من خطورة المادة دى وقلت محدش يلمسها او يشمها يبقى ازاى يغسل بيها !
وفى حاجة كمان لما حضرتك تحتاج تشيل بقعة صدأ مش هتغسل انت هتحط نقطة على بس على بقعة الصدأ وتسبها شوية وهتختفى وبعدين ابقى اغسل باى مسحوق غسيل .. اتمنى تكون استوعبت كلامى كويس
وفى حاجة كمان المادة دى بعد ماتتخفف بالماء خطورتها مش هتبقى زى ماحضرتك متخيل يعنى لو نقطة جت على ايدك مش هيحصلك حاجة لانى جربتها وانا بجربها جت على ايدى والحمد لله محصليش حاجة ولو مش مصدق ممكن اصورلك ايدى وابعتهالك .
عموما انا حذرت من خطورتها وادينى قلت استخدامها فياريت تتقى الله فى كلامك وربنا يهديك ويكون اسلوبك احسن من كدة يااخ zezo62


----------



## zezo62 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتذر عن انفعالى فى الرد على كاتب الطريقه وذلك لخطورة الموقف وياريت الاخ الكريم يراجع ما كتبه فالرجوع الى الحق فضيله بيقول نضع كيلوا على عشرين ماء يبقى مخفف يعنى هذا خطاء جسيم فاى كميه تؤثر على الانسان حتى لو كانت مخففه وتاثيرها لا يظهر فى وقتها بل على المدى البعيد ولو كنت مش مصدق انت حر لكن اللى يهمنى اعضاء المنتدى وكذلك للامانه العلميه وعلى فكره انا كيميائى وعندى خبره 25 سنه وربنا يهديك وتعترف بخطاءك فى حق زملائك


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

من اين اشتري هذه الماده؟؟؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا ومن لديه تركيبة افضل فليتفضل بها


----------



## xspeeder (10 سبتمبر 2013)

مين اين تباع هذه المادة يا اخي ؟؟؟ مين اين حصلت عليها ؟؟؟


----------



## محمدعمار (13 سبتمبر 2013)

ياجماعة حامض hf خطيييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا وده المحارب الاول للكلسيوم الموجود فى الجسم لو استنشقته لازم تاخد فوارة للكالسيوم ولو وقع على جسمك يبقى ربنا يستر عليك ....ياجماعة مش عيب الواحد ميعرفش ...العيب انى الواحد يعرف ويستمر فى الغلط


----------

